# Crankset upgrade for folding bike..



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Not sure if folding bike weight reduction upgrade is allowed here. I've a Zizzo Liberte folding bike I like to upgrade to a lighter crankset. Bike spec here: 








Liberté


Whether you're riding to work, around town or through the park; the Liberté will get you there, fast! The Liberté is our lightest bike yet.




zizzo.bike




BB spec: BOTTOM BRACKET:119mm Axle length; 68mm Shell Light weight hollow style; sealed unit bb 

Looking for upgrade to carbon crankset, any recommendation?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you actually have the bike? Who knows what type of bottom bracket it actually is, pretty much all modern bottom brackets have a "hollow" axle. My guess is it's a standard 68mm BSA threaded based on the picture. In which case you can pretty much replace it with any crank out there that's not oversized assuming you buy the matching bottom bracket .


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

thing weighs 23lbs and costs 430$. dont waste your money and time dropping it to 22.5 at best for what would cost maybe as much as the bike. if you want to drop weight take off the reflectors and get some better tires and tubes. ... ..or just ride it


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

hummina shadeeba said:


> thing weighs 23lbs and costs 430$. dont waste your money and time dropping it to 22.5 at best for what would cost maybe as much as the bike. if you want to drop weight take off the reflectors and get some better tires and tubes. ... ..or just ride it


+1, on the suggestion above. 20” Carbon rims are available but probably not practical due to cost and a Brompton Ti is not that light either. Ride and have fun!


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Strida - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




These are light. Or maybe the cheap imitations are good 


https://www.dhgate.com/product/folding-bicycle-lightweight-bicycle-fashion/619348236.html?f=bm%7cGMC%7cpla%7c10936260128%7c108807309018%7c619348236%7cpla-320467455794%7c112002002%7cUS%7cmyhongkong%7cm%7c2%7c&utm_source=pla&utm_medium=GMC&utm_campaign=myhongkong&utm_term=619348236&gclid=Cj0KCQiAst2BBhDJARIsAGo2ldWh0Tp98rkPLq3iSt_bC89Od4FM7C6q0bJG4ljhQAZuX2Sn5btRQOsaAvmSEALw_wcB


----------

